# Problem Windows-Update



## sps-concept (20 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Windows-Update bricht mit Fehler ab. Win2000 SP4

2007-02-20 15:51:20  788 10bc Setup   * IsUpdateRequired = No
2007-02-20 15:51:21  788 10bc COMAPI -----------  COMAPI: IUpdateServiceManager::AddService  -----------
2007-02-20 15:51:21  788 10bc COMAPI   - ServiceId = {7971f918-a847-4430-9279-4a52d1efe18d}
2007-02-20 15:51:21  788 10bc COMAPI   - AuthorizationCabPath = C:\WINNT\SoftwareDistribution\AuthCabs\muauth.cab
2007-02-20 15:51:21 1140 92c Agent WARNING: WU client fails CClientCallRecorder::AddService with error 0x80040154
2007-02-20 15:51:21  788 10bc COMAPI WARNING: ISusInternal::AddService failed, hr=80040154
2007-02-20 15:51:21  788 10bc COMAPI   - Exit code = 0x80040154


regsvr32 msxml3.dll funktioniert nicht!

André


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (20 Februar 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Windows-Update bricht mit Fehler ab. Win2000 SP4




http://support.microsoft.com/kb/883822/en-us


----------

